# PINS solo 2/23-24



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I set out for PINS and started fishing late Fri night at the north end. Wind was howling and the surf was busting 5-6ft swells in the 1st gut. I packed it in and rolled south at midnight at high tide arriving at my destination at 4am. Woke to a calmer surf Sat morning but not ideal. At least the sun started poking thru the clouds mid-morning. It was game on from there. First came a bull whiting in the 1st gut followed by a good size pompano. Ha. By the end of the day I had 2 or 3 of each. I put out a couple shark baits later in the evening which were picked up several times but never hooked up. The next morning, the surf was even better. The sun was out making a beautiful morning. The whiting and pomps continued to come. Around 10am, I was about to quit and make the long drive back to Houston but I decided to put some baits in the 2nd gut. A nice 24" red came calling and 20min later another, this one 25". I figured I would quit while I was ahead and called it a weekend feeling very satisfied to get into some nice fish this early in the year. Here's a few pics for your entertainment including my 1st triple hookup..sort of..and finally the kill shot.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I enjoyed your report and photo's. And I would call that a good weekend and some good eating.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I would call that a successful trip! How far out did you run your shark baits? Also what bait did you use?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Sharkhunter said:


> I would call that a successful trip! How far out did you run your shark baits? Also what bait did you use?


Shark baits were drum head and whiting head cast into the 2nd gut. Did not take my yak since the surf looked so bad. Pomps & whiting were caught on shrimp.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

troutless said:


> I enjoyed your report and photo's. And I would call that a good weekend and some good eating.


Thanks. Good eatin indeed.:fish:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice fish haul! Thanks for the report!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!

thats a LONG drive from midnight to 4:00AM... a lot easier to make when the tide goes back down but good call on your destination spot because that sure worked out


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> very nice!
> 
> thats a LONG drive from midnight to 4:00AM... a lot easier to make when the tide goes back down but good call on your destination spot because that sure worked out


Agree, it was not the smartest move on my part but I could not sleep, so I just went for it.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

it was a good call because you were on the fish when the sun came up instead of driving


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job! Love PINS


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice report Surfguy! Can't beat that!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice meat haul SG.....it was good seeing ya again!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Nice meat haul SG.....it was good seeing ya again!


Thanks guys! Good to see you too JR. Thanks for the chat we had :smile:


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice catch!! that's some good eats right there good job!!


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

Good job sir fish on how many miles round trip


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

alvinslash said:


> Good job sir fish on how many miles round trip


110 miles on the beach


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicely done Ron. I'm glad to hear you got some baits picked up on the shark rods. Those are some good lookin pomps too.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Nicely done Ron. I'm glad to hear you got some baits picked up on the shark rods. Those are some good lookin pomps too.


Yeah, the shark baits were picked up and spit out before I could even set the hook. When I reeled them in later, the drum head was gone and the whiting head was still on the hook. I did get a bonnethead earlier so I'm not sure what was picking them up.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Ron you caught a bonnethead?....Thats a good sign!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Ron you caught a bonnethead?....Thats a good sign!


Yep, did not think to mention that. Some guys I talked to on the way down Fri night caught a 3-4' Bull too. The water is definitely warm enough to spark the sharks.


----------

